# need stuffed flounder recipe



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

I have the fish cut for stuffing.
What is a basic recipe for stuffing and broiling or baking?

Thanks.


----------



## Thin Water Tracker (Jun 22, 2004)

Stacked fillets of flounder with shrimp filling 
Yield: 4 servings

For the filling 
10	raw shrimp medium size
1-2 T herbs de Province, or seasoning of choice
S/P to tastes, but quite generous
Â½ C finely diced red bell pepper 
1/3C finely diced shallots
1 egg white
Â½ C breadcrumbs or Panko ( Japanese breadcrumbs)


1.)	Place cleaned and paper-towel-dried shrimp in a food processor and pulse very briefly with steel blade to break up the shrimp into a course puree. Do not pulse it into a smooth much
2.)	Turn out the shrimp into a stainless steel bowl and place it into a larger bowl filled with ice.
3.)	Add the seasonings, diced pepper and shallots to the iced shrimp puree and mix all gently with a fork. (Hold 2T of the peppers in reserve)
4.)	Add egg white and mix thoroughly
5.)	Fold in breadcrumbs and set aside, still on ice.
For the dish:
3	Flounder fillets ( nice size, not too thin about Â¾ lb each)
2T EVOO
1/3C	breadcrumbs or Panko

1.)	Preheat oven to 350ÂºF
2.)	Select a casserole pan or gratin’ee large and high enough to hold the a stack of flounder fillets (three high). Oil the pan 
3.)	Place one flounder fillet in pan and spread a layer of the shrimp filling on top using a spatula or broad knife
4.)	Add a second fillet and cover it with the rest of the shrimp filling
5.)	Added the final fillet, and brush it nicely with the EVOO and top generously with breadcrumbs
6.)	Garnish the top of the flounder fillet stack with the reserved peppers
7.)	Bake until the fillet stack is cooked through, about 25 minutes


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I've been stuffing my flounder with DJ's boudin. It's tastes great and is very easy to fix (OK, so I'm a little lazy  ). But it is easy to fix at work and the guys are reeeel jealous! 

I've fixed it both ways using filets only and the traditional stuffed pocket style.

Good luck
Mike


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Where do you get the DJ's boudin?



MT Stringer said:


> I've been stuffing my flounder with DJ's boudin. It's tastes great and is very easy to fix (OK, so I'm a little lazy  ). But it is easy to fix at work and the guys are reeeel jealous!
> 
> I've fixed it both ways using filets only and the traditional stuffed pocket style.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Thin Water Tracker said:


> Stacked fillets of flounder with shrimp filling
> Yield: 4 servings
> 
> TWT, that sounds delicious. I will have to try that myself.
> I need a simple recipe so my wife can cook it. Mi esposa no tiene no regalos en la cocina.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hey BS, I have bought the boudin at Kroger and Super Walmart (BW8/Wallisville Rd.) and HEB carries it also. I've seen it packaged in links and bricks.

Note: I cooked two flounder at work Wednesday night. They went fast! 

Good luck.
Mike


----------

